

Javathcript - Javascript with a lisp - anupj
http://kybernetikos.github.com/Javathcript/

======
EastCoastLA
Nice work. I have seen many Lisp to Javascript, Lisp in Javascript variants.
Would love to see a comparison of major features of all the variants. Can they
run SICP examples. Closer to Scheme or CL. Macro support. Javascript
integration.

Edit: then I saw-"A Survey Of JavaScript Lisp Implementations" -
[http://ceaude.twoticketsplease.de/articles/a-survey-of-
javas...](http://ceaude.twoticketsplease.de/articles/a-survey-of-javascript-
lisp-implementations.html)

